# Trendmasters Jupiter 2



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm new here. And I am just wondering if anyone has ever taken a Trendmasters Jupiter 2 toy and tried to make the interior as accurate as possible??? After seeing what all is inaccurate about the toy. I thought it would be a real challenge to try to make one more accurate. And I am thinking about doing it myself.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That would be a task IMO. But, much glory if successful.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I think this is a really bad idea for two reasons:

1)Absolutely NOTHING in the Trendmasters Jupiter is useable. Nothing. You's have to build everything from scratch. And when I say everything, I mean EVERYTHING including a new floor and new walls (The floors have big protrusions molded in to provide clearance for the retractable landing gear and the walls are molded in a continuous curve rather than flat sections).

2)The Trendmasters Jupiter 2 is relatively rare and quite collectible. MIB examples can sell for a couple of hundred dollars or more. Complete open ones can sell for near a hundred dollars. Obviously, trying to make it "accurate" destroys any value.

There's no good reason start with a valuable, collectible toy and gut it to make a "model" when there are already better models available. Converting toys is a reasonable option when there are no better alternatives. In this case, there are better alternatives.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

zike said:


> I think this is a really bad idea for two reasons:
> 
> 1)Absolutely NOTHING in the Trendmasters Jupiter is useable. Nothing. You's have to build everything from scratch. And when I say everything, I mean EVERYTHING including a new floor and new walls (The floors have big protrusions molded in to provide clearance for the retractable landing gear and the walls are molded in a continuous curve rather than flat sections).
> 
> ...


I have one of these - it was given to me as a birthday gift a few years ago. I like the look of the exterior, but was disappointed with the interior and landing gear. It still makes a fairly decent display model, though. I agree that trying to make it accurate would basically mean that you have to practically start from scratch.

I didn't know that the Trendmasters J2 was so valuable or collectable. I'll hang on to mine...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, I never thought that it could be made 100% accurate. But I do think the toy makes a good display item. And it would be fun to at least try to bring it closer to being accurate. As for the value of the toy. I have never been one that cared about the value of a toy or a model. Because I'm taking them all to the grave with me anyhow:lol:. I don't buy them for resale value. I buy them for my pleasure. And I've never been one that was afraid to alter my toys or models to suit me. A good example would be my Masudaya YM-3 robot. While it may be more valuable left as is. The shoulder hooks, claws, and the fact that the arms don't go properly into the stowed position, don't suit me. So they will have to be changed. I was just curious if anyone had tried to make a Trendmasters toy more accurate. But I think I'm gonna give it a try just for the challenge of it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> A good example would be my Masudaya YM-3 robot. While it my be more valuable left as is. The shoulder hooks, claws, and the fact that the arms don't go properly into the stowed position, don't suit me. So they will have to be changed.


If you change the way the arms connect into the body, you have to make entirely new gauntlets, and all new claws. But if you go there, you might as well ditch the legs and make all new from scratch ones. Then you can ditch the torso also since it's too small by a few percent...then build a new collar & bubble.......:freak:

There's a point where you have to say it looks good enough, or else just do it *entirely* from scratch to reach your idea of perfection.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi DCH10664.

In my oppinion, the Masudaya Robot is much closer to an hypothetically accurate model of the B9 than the Trendmaster J2 will ever be to the PL J2, just to stick to a not so perfect kit (by an "interior accuracy" point of view, of course).

So, IMHO, you might try the PL J2, especially due to the great references right here at HT. :wave:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I just don't see how this is even a starting point.

BTW, I have a couple of them and I have one right next to me in this room.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

zike said:


> I just don't see how this is even a starting point.


Just imagine the detailing involved... I'd be impressed if he made it work, wouldn't you?:thumbsup:

Nothing's impossible....


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Just imagine the detailing involved... I'd be impressed if he made it work, wouldn't you?:thumbsup:
> 
> Nothing's impossible....



Yeah...some things ARE impossible.

There's nothing here that can be made accurate because nothing is usable. The floor is unusable. The walls are unusable. The 4 (?) half-round freezing "tubes" are unusable. There's simply nothing that can be made accurate.

Of course, it's possible to entirely scratchbuild a project. But why ruin this toy if you have to basically scratchbuild a new Jupiter 2 to replace every part?

It's like the story of the guy who owns the axe that George Washington used to chop down the cherry tree. It's original...other than the fact that the heads has been replaced three time and the handle has been replaced five times.

Honestly. WHAT part of that interior is the basis for a more accurate interior?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

zike said:


> Honestly. WHAT part of that interior is the basis for a more accurate interior?


Well, I don't know; I'm NOT the model maker with the plan...

Not long ago, I was advised not to try & "accurize" the Revell Armageddon shuttle model because it was "impossible".










But it turned out pretty well... yeah, LOTS of work, but I was up for it.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well as I said before, I've never been one that was afraid to alter my toys or models to suit me. "SUIT ME" being the key words. I've always figured where there is a will, there is a way. I've been keeping an eye on alot of Chrisisall's builds. Especially his very impressive Masudaya Robot from Lost in Space. And he's done wonders with that model, as well as many others. And like him, I enjoy a challenge. So if I can get the trendmasters j2 interior to be more recognizable. That will be good enough to suit me. I'm sure I will have to completely gut the interior. And the floor will have to come out and build from scratch. And the landing gear will have to be left in landing mode. But that's part of the fun for me.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> I'm sure I will have to completely gut the interior. And the floor will have to come out and build from scratch. And the landing gear will have to be left in landing mode. But that's part of the fun for me.


YEAH! More power to you, bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seems like I saw an on-line article about someone who did this...Too many years ago to remember where.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

It seems that there are two points here:

1) When "make a more accurate model" ends, and when a "build from scratch" begins; 

2)If you're aiming at a big challenge to make a kit *more accurate*, what is the cost-effectiveness of building an entire *new* interior to the Trendmaster J2 if you have the PL J2 on hand eagerly awaiting to be accurazed. 

Of course, if your objective is to scratchbuild, well... go ahead and be happy!! :wave:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

One possibility is that the trendmasters is about an 11 inch saucer. While the PL J2 is a 12 inch saucer. So there wouldn't be an overwhelming difference in the scale. And I just happen to have an old PL J2 kit I got from a friend. He bought it. Put a few pieces together. And decided he was in over his head. So I bought it for 15.00. So that interior is at least a possible starting place. But even at that, the PL J2 still requires alot of scratch building.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

You can bet.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

They sold for $24.95 brand new and I agree with the guys here. Just leave it be cause in 20 or more years people will want to buy this with all the original stuff in it and it'll lose all the value if you attempt to alter it.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Armymedic80, I really don't care about the resale value of any of my models and toys. I've never been one to buy anything for resale. My toys are just things from my past that bring me pleasure. I'm leaving the wife and kids with plenty,....my toys go in the casket with me !!! LOL.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Shoot. I say "go for it". I play with my toys any way I want. If my wife catches me in the middle of a pile of sprue and photoetch, she just looks the other way. (most folks would)

She bought me a vintage GI Joe one year for Christmas, vintage clothes included, and I bought him some modern, scaled gear to change him into. 

# 1: I was officially playing with dolls

#2: I screwed up a perfectly good vintage GI Joe, with wrong clothes!

#3: God help me, I was playing with dolls


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _My toys are just things from my past that bring me pleasure._


Fond memory: 
One time, 2nd grade or so, the only available playmate that day was the next door neighbor girl. I brought my bearded GI Joe over for some "rescue/war action", and all she wanted to do was put her Barbie and my GI Joe in her doll house and close the door. For the life of me, I had no clue why this was fun or what they were supposed to be doing in there. (drawing up war plans?) I took my Joe home and was angry and confused. 

Stupid girls.

Of course she grew up and was on the cheerleader team, and never spoke to me in high school. I was that nerdie kid with spaceships hanging from my bedroom ceiling. :tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> the only available playmate that day was the next door neighbor girl


Your story starts out sounding like dream...:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Your story starts out sounding like dream...:thumbsup:


Actually, she was one of those Stand by Me/Super 8 kinda friends. Her name was Brooke and I always called her "Brookie". Last time she talked to me is when I called her Brookie in front of her friends..Fourth grade or so.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

you know, i just don't get it. 

my 2 cents, appreciate the toy for what it is.

if you truly have that kind of time and talent on your hands, buy the big model kit and push yourself to see how much you can trick it out -- how many details can you add to THAT kit. 

i agree with those that said there is no reason to modify a toy when more accurate models of the same thing exist.

but if you still argue that you want to do it just because, well, then refer back to my first sentence.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I appreciate everyones input on this. And I've been thinking,....(see the smoke coming from my ears) If all I am going to do is gut out the interior and replace it with the PL J2 interior, then I may as well be building the PL J2 model. But that's not what I'm wanting to do. I know the toy isn't accurate. But at least when you look at the outside of the toy, you do recognize that is suppose to be the Jupiter 2. And you imediately recognize that it's a toy. But if you were to be shown only the interior of it, without being able to see the outside. You wouldn't recognize it as being the interior of the Jupiter 2. I've always held models and diecasts to a higher standard than something that was obviously made to be a toy. And I accept that toys are often lacking on details. But as it is, the interior looks nothing like the Jupiter 2 interior. So what I really want to do is just make the interior more recognizable as the Jupiter 2. Yet still keep the feel and look of a toy. So I'm not going to totally gut the interior and replace it. I am however going to cut out the floor and make it flat. Then use a few items from the old PL J2 model kit to bring the scale of the interior a bit more into proportion. Things like the cryo tubes and such. I just got a little more to do on my current project. And then I can start on this one. I will post some pics of the progress if anyone is interested.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm interested.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> I will post some pics of the progress if anyone is interested.


You have to ask? Yes, please, post pictures of you progress......:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

DCH10664 said:


> I will post some pics of the progress if anyone is interested.


Thanks and have fun.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm interested in your progress as well. Kudos to you on your determination. It'll be tough to keep it solid enough to retain some play-value, which I think is part of your goal.

I think it's pretty cool of the folks here to have cared enough to try to dissuade you from this as well, in the best interest of you and your cool collectable too. You've made it clear that you're mind is set on this and we're all behind you. 

Please keep us posted!

Tib


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be in your corner.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Will post some pics as soon as possible. Got supplies ordered. I'm out of pro-weld and needed some styrene as well. Unfortunately I don't have a well stocked hobby store real close. So with what gas costs, it's just cheaper to order the stuff. My toy budget isn't that big,....especially with a wife and three teenagers, lol. So I try to cut my costs down where I can.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

DCH10664 said:


> Will post some pics as soon as possible. Got supplies ordered. I'm out of pro-weld and needed some styrene as well. Unfortunately I do have a well stocked hobby store real close. So with what gas costs, it's just cheaper to order the stuff. My toy budget isn't that big,....especially with a wife and three teenagers, lol. So I try to cut my costs down where I can.


Looking forward.........:wave:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

It's spring cleaning time on the Jupiter 2 ! We are throwing away everything that is useless,.......Starting with the astrogator, and Judy !


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Now that's a crash landing for you !!! LOL.
I will give Trendmasters credit,...They built a solid toy. It sure wasn't going to fall apart. But now the fun begins. The floor and walls will get replaced. But I've decided to keep the walls rounded. I'm trying not to cross the line between toy and model. I want the interior to be recognizable as the interior of the J2. But still have the look of a toy.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

i realize i was not very supportive of this project a few posts back, but i remain curious if you made any progress...or was the toy simply more challenging to convert than you originally thought?


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

DCH10664 said:


> It's spring cleaning time on the Jupiter 2 ! We are throwing away everything that is useless,.......Starting with the astrogator, and Judy !


I have 2 one my son played with and MIB is it actually worth something?

Curious


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

tardis61 said:


> I have 2 one my son played with and MIB is it actually worth something?
> 
> Curious


I have seen this sell on e-bay as high as $300.00 for a mint in box version and as much as $75 for one in good condition but without a box.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*still in the box*

I got one of these a long time ago from a buddy, it was kinda cool way back then but not sure what Im gonna do with it now.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

drmcoy said:


> i realize i was not very supportive of this project a few posts back, but i remain curious if you made any progress...or was the toy simply more challenging to convert than you originally thought?


It really doesn't matter if you were in favor of this project or not. We are all entitled to an opinion. And just because our opinions differ, doesn't make us enemies. I've seen some projects I wasn't in favor of as well. But this project is still in progress. The main thing that's been holding me up is money, work, and family obligations. Maybe I'm a little strange, but I hate to start a project without every single piece of the puzzle in front of me. And to date, I only need two more items to get started. I've already got the styrene, decals, paint etc. to get going. And I even ordered a fusion core light that will fit into the toy. I just couldn't live with that abortion they had installed for a fusion core light, so it had to go ! I have the flat floor installed, and I'm working on building the flight control panel. I'll post some pics as soon as that section is complete. And then post more pics as I complete the other sections.


----------



## GornDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

I would love to see the fusion core conversion in that!

I have a Trendmasters J2 also, and I think it's cool for what it is, 
and I look forward to seeing your updates! :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

GornDawg said:


> I would love to see the fusion core conversion in that!
> 
> I have a Trendmasters J2 also, and I think it's cool for what it is,
> and I look forward to seeing your updates! :thumbsup:


I bought a fusion core on Ebay made for a Polar Lights J2. It fits perfectly. I just had to figure out a different way of mounting the fusion core cover on the bottom of the J2. Since the four lights that make up the original fusion core light are actually made into the bottom side of the interior floor of the saucer. So they had to be eliminated.


----------



## BigGuido (May 7, 2008)

I'm glad to see the one you are gutting is one of the second run J2s with the Yellow LEDs. The first run version has red LEDs. I have three of these toys. One with the Red LEDs and two with the Yellow LEDs. I have always wanted to swap out the fusion core in one of the yellow ones for a core that was made for the PL J2. However, not only did Trendmasters use a copious number of screws to hold the two hull halves together, it appears they also used some sort of adhesive. Could you give me some advice on how you finally got the two hull halves apart? I was always worried I was going to crack the hull before it actually came apart. 

I admire your tenacity at wanting to create a more screen accurate interior for the toy. I was disappointed with the interior as well when it finally saw the light of day. Trendmasters actually did an online survey regarding the features collectors wanted to see in a classic Jupiter 2 toy. They actually incorporated quite a few of the most requested ones into the final product. Sound effects, fusion core lights, a dockable space pod, retractable landing gear and and accessible interior with the Robot and crew (albeit only two of them) figures. Even though the final result was definitely more 1970s/80s toy-like than an adult collector piece, I still am very pleased to have it and display two of them in my collection. After being denied the Remco Lost in Space Robot when I was a kid back in the 60s, the 1998-99 Trendmasters toys were like a blessing from the Ghost of Christmas Past!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

BigGuido said:


> I'm glad to see the one you are gutting is one of the second run J2s with the Yellow LEDs. The first run version has red LEDs. I have three of these toys. One with the Red LEDs and two with the Yellow LEDs. I have always wanted to swap out the fusion core in one of the yellow ones for a core that was made for the PL J2. However, not only did Trendmasters use a copious number of screws to hold the two hull halves together, it appears they also used some sort of adhesive. Could you give me some advice on how you finally got the two hull halves apart? I was always worried I was going to crack the hull before it actually came apart.
> 
> I admire your tenacity at wanting to create a more screen accurate interior for the toy. I was disappointed with the interior as well when it finally saw the light of day. Trendmasters actually did an online survey regarding the features collectors wanted to see in a classic Jupiter 2 toy. They actually incorporated quite a few of the most requested ones into the final product. Sound effects, fusion core lights, a dockable space pod, retractable landing gear and and accessible interior with the Robot and crew (albeit only two of them) figures. Even though the final result was definitely more 1970s/80s toy-like than an adult collector piece, I still am very pleased to have it and display two of them in my collection. After being denied the Remco Lost in Space Robot when I was a kid back in the 60s, the 1998-99 Trendmasters toys were like a blessing from the Ghost of Christmas Past!


This is the only one I have taken apart. So I can only speak for my own. But there was no glue holding it together. The stems that come from the bottom of the saucer, which the screws go thru. And the stems on the bottom of the floor, in which the screws go into, actually kind of snap together. That is to say that one stem fits slightly inside the other to hold it tight. And of the top and bottom saucer halves, one has a bit of a lip that sort of snaps over the other. It just took alot of careful prying, and running my finger between the top and bottom of the saucer halves, all around the saucer. To finally get it to pop loose. But yes, I can see where you might fear breaking something. When mine did pop loose, I was looking to make sure I hadn't broke something. Good luck with yours. Hope I have been some help.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I love the big challenge stuff. DCH, I have every faith in you, bro.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> I love the big challenge stuff. DCH, I have every faith in you, bro.


I definately plan to finish it. I just got side-tracked with another project.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

any progress?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately no progress right now. I sort of broke one of my own rules, and let myself get side tracked with another build. But when it's finished, I will get back on this build. I really hate doing that. But I just got so wrapped up in the idea of making this other model, that I had to do it right away. I know,..... I should kick myself.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

been there. done that.

when you get back to this, look forward to progress pics.

t


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

As soon as I get this Leif Ericson/Red October kitbash finished, I will start back on my Trendmasters J2 project.


----------

